# Bild.de: Achtung beim Umgehen der Adblocker-Sperre - Youtuber abgemahnt



## David Martin (21. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bild.de: Achtung beim Umgehen der Adblocker-Sperre - Youtuber abgemahnt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bild.de: Achtung beim Umgehen der Adblocker-Sperre - Youtuber abgemahnt


----------



## WhieRippie (21. Oktober 2015)

Da gibt das Schmierblatt mal wieder sein bestes! Aber naja Geschichtenerzähler eben.......


----------



## Farragut (21. Oktober 2015)

Axel Springer scheint ja wirklich zum Bully zu mutieren, jeder der nur irgendwie sie schief anschaut wird angepöbelt. Eigentlich hasse ich ja dieses wort aber ein Shitstorm zieht auf...


----------



## HanFred (21. Oktober 2015)

Sie blockieren Adblocker doch gar nicht mehr, nur noch Javascript-Blocker. Jedenfalls komme ich mit uBlock Origin problemlos auf die Seite, ganz ohne Custom Filter. Nicht dass ich das will, aber man testet natürlich gerne die Effizienz der Sperre.


----------



## mars22 (21. Oktober 2015)

Wer liest schon so ein Hetzblatt


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Reichlich armselig. Gegen die Firma AdBlock haben sie juristisch verloren und jetzt geht es gegen Anleitungsschreiber die sich nicht so leicht wehren können oder wehren wollen. Und das auch noch mit utopisch angesetzten Anwaltskosten.
Wegen Umgehung eines Kopierschutzes, lachhaft!

Würde mich freuen wenn einer der Abgemahnten den Aufwand betreibt dagegen anzukämpfen.


Wobei die Überschrift hier schon sehr irreführend ist. Aufpassen müssen nicht die Umgeher, sondern diejenigen die beschreiben wie. Völlig andere, und vor allem kleinere, Zielgruppe.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2015)

mars22 schrieb:


> Wer liest schon so ein Hetzblatt


Leider immer noch viel zu viele. 

Bild sollte man nur "passiv" auf bildblog.de lesen.


----------



## nigra (21. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch praktisch. Adblock blockt nicht nur Werbung, sondern neuerdings auch Schundblätter à la Bild


----------



## Cicero (21. Oktober 2015)

Also den Gerichtsprozess bzw. das Urteil würde mich mal interessieren. Denn: Gegen welches Urheberrecht sollte denn da verstoßen werden?


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Also den Gerichtsprozess bzw. das Urteil würde mich mal interessieren. Denn: Gegen welches Urheberrecht sollte denn da verstoßen werden?



Umgehung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.



€1.800 Abmahngebühr klingt schon relativ schmerzhaft, finde ich.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> €1.800 Abmahngebühr klingt schon relativ schmerzhaft, finde ich.



Die können so viel Abmahmen wie sie wollen.


----------



## SpieleKing (21. Oktober 2015)

Wer will den freiwillig die Bild sehen???????????


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Oktober 2015)

Eine Abmahnung für was? Adblocker nutzen ist nicht illegal und man unterschreibt ja auch keine Unterlassungserklärung beim Klick auf Bild.de. 
Den Prozess gewinnt man auch ohne Anwalt


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2015)

Bild hat eh nicht alle Latten am Zaun, weder in Papier-Form noch digital


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Ah, laut Artikel wollen sie also alle Adblock-_Nutzer_ abmahnen. 
Das stelle ich mir dann doch _etwas_ schwierig vor. Aber im aktuellen Fall geht es ja erstmal um einen Informanten.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die können so viel Abmahmen wie sie wollen.



Und wer abgemahnt wird hat in jedem Fall den Ärger erstmal einen Anwalt einschalten zu müssen, Kosten vorzustrecken um, falls es Bild.de auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lässt, wofür sie mit Sicherheit das Budget haben, mit guter Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann zu gewinnen?

Entweder €1.800 zahlen oder einen langen Streit einzugehen finde ich schon _sehr_ unangenehm.


----------



## Cicero (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Umgehung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen.



Was denn für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen???


----------



## Theojin (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mich auf der anderen Seite, wer unbedingt ein Video posten muß, wo man zeigt, wie man die Sperre auf bild.de umgeht, damit man diesen widerlichen Dreck lesen kann. Man sollte dankbar sein für jeden Menschen, der aufgrund der Adblocksperre nicht mehr auf bild.de und den ganzen dazugehörigen Abschaum an Internetauftritten zugreifen kann.
Die Sperre ist doch eigentlich ein Mehrwert für die deutsche Bevölkerung, ich würde mir nur wünschen, sowas gäbe es auch für die Papierausgabe!


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und wer abgemahnt wird hat in jedem Fall den Ärger erstmal einen Anwalt einschalten zu müssen, Kosten vorzustrecken um, falls es Bild.de auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lässt, wofür sie mit Sicherheit das Budget haben, mit guter Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann zu gewinnen?
> 
> Entweder €1.800 zahlen oder einen langen Streit einzugehen finde ich schon _sehr_ unangenehm.



Die Bild muss Argumente dafür finden weshalb du eine Strafe bekommen sollst und diese Summe auch in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu rechtfertigen ist.
Ggf. welche illegalen Aktivitäten du begangen haben sollst.

Wie schon Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer richtig geschrieben hat. Es gibt keine Unterlassungserklärung die man unterschrieben hat oder ähnliches. Nur weil jemand etwas schreibt bzw. haben möchte, ist das noch lange keine Unterschrift automatisch
aller potentieller Leser. Wenn man richtige Regeln aufstellen möchte dann soll man die komplette Webseite hinter einem Account verstecken. Solange sie aber für jeden zugänglich ist gibts keinerlei Verbindlichkeiten.

Es sind reine Einschüchterungsversuche und man gewinnt diesen Fall ohne einen Anwalt. Nicht der Ad-Block User möchte was von jemanden sondern der Verlag vom Ad-Block User.
Ergo: Muss der Verlag in die offensive gehen. Man Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen nennt man sowas 

Edit: Selbst wenn sie diesen Fall auf irgendeine Art und Weise gewinnen sollten, so würde es große Veränderungen geben und ggf. würde man dadurch noch mehr Leser
von seiner Homepage vertreiben und somit alles nur schlimmer machen.

Wie gesagt es sind nur Einschüchterungsversuche.


----------



## Vordack (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Entweder €1.800 zahlen oder einen langen Streit einzugehen finde ich schon _sehr_ unangenehm.



Rechtsschutzversicherung ftw


----------



## Orzhov (21. Oktober 2015)

Sieht für mich wie eine interessante Entwicklung aus. Sollten andere Verlage nachziehen dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Vordack (21. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sieht für mich wie eine interessante Entwicklung aus. Sollten andere Verlage nachziehen dann gute Nacht.



Ich bin eigentlich nur gespannt wie es weitergeht, tangieren tut es mich in keinster Form, außer daß ich nicht mehr auf Bild.de surfe (mopo.de und spiegel.de sind jetzt meine Alternativen, wobei man mittlerweise immer mehr eingeschränkten Content sieht). Und diesen "Verlust" empfinde ich gar nicht so richtig als Verlust, außer daß ich es lustig finde als Verlagsmitarbeitet vor ne Paywall gesetzt zu werden (wobei, wenn ich es wollte könnte ich mir täglich mit dieses Codes im Heft den Zugang freischalten da die BILD hier ausliegt, nur wozu???).


----------



## sniper-isa (21. Oktober 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Rechtsschutzversicherung ftw



Sowas ist duch eine Rechtschutzversicherung im Allgemeinen nicht abgedeckt.


----------



## Vordack (21. Oktober 2015)

sniper-isa schrieb:


> Sowas ist duch eine Rechtschutzversicherung im Allgemeinen nicht abgedeckt.



Ach, ich sollte das Ding kündigen...


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Cicero schrieb:


> Was denn für Kopierschutzmaßnahmen???



Steht ja im Artikel. Die Kanzlei bezieht sich auf den gleichen Paragraphen wie den Kopierschutz von DVDs umgehen. Mithilfe der Anleitung lässt sich der Betrachtschutz mit AdBlocker umgehen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Bild muss Argumente dafür finden weshalb du eine Strafe bekommen sollst und diese Summe auch in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu rechtfertigen ist.
> Ggf. welche illegalen Aktivitäten du begangen haben sollst.



Siehe oben, Paragraf 95a. Aktuell wurde noch kein Nutzer sondern der "Crackanleitungsbeschreiber" abgemahnt. Und auch wenn der Rechtsexperte meint, dass diese Auslegung vor Gericht keinen Bestand haben wird, muss sich der Betroffene erstmal vor Gericht damit rumärgern um das festzustellen zu lassen. Oder zahlen.


----------



## Cicero (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Steht ja im Artikel. Die Kanzlei bezieht sich auf den gleichen Paragraphen wie den Kopierschutz von DVDs umgehen. Mithilfe der Anleitung lässt sich der Betrachtschutz mit AdBlocker umgehen..



Ich kann lesen   Deshalb schrieb ich auch: 



Cicero schrieb:


> Also den Gerichtsprozess bzw. das Urteil würde  mich mal interessieren. Denn: Gegen welches Urheberrecht sollte denn da  verstoßen werden?



Zitat aus dem Artikel: Nach Ansicht der  Kanzlei stelle die Verwendung dieser Befehle eine  Urheberrechtsverletzung gemäß Paragraf 95a des Urheberrechtsgesetzes  dar.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Entweder €1.800 zahlen oder einen langen Streit einzugehen finde ich schon _sehr_ unangenehm.



Die Frage stellt sich für den Abgemahnten nicht. Er muss diese 1800 Euro jetzt erst mal zahlen. Fristgerecht, sonst wird es noch teurer. Oder zumindest schnell, also wirklich schnell einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Das ist keine Strafe, sondern der ganz normale Satz den Rechtsanwälte laut Vergütungsgesetz für diese Dienste in Rechnung stellen dürfen. Sprich, der Springer Verlag sieht von den 1800 Euro keinen Cent, sondern das Geld geht zu 100% an die beauftragte Kanzlei. 

Für den Fall einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung, könnte der Springer Verlag zusätzlich Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen. Die Frage ist, ob man den Richter glaubwürdig von einer Straftat überzeugen kann. Dann würde dem Youtuber noch eine Strafe ins Haus stehen. Der Ärger ist jedenfalls groß und das Video hat er sicher schon bereut. Leider habe ich es selbst nicht gesehen. Ich hoffe aber für ihn, dass er nicht explizit Bild.de zum Gegenstand des Videos gemacht hat. Damit hätte er nämlich schlechte Karten. 

Andere Adblock User haben übrigens keine rechtlichen Schritte zu fürchten. Hier geht es nicht um die Nutzung eines Werbeblockers, sondern darum, dass jemand eine Anleitung zu einer "vermeintlichen" Starftat gibt. Mehr nicht. Bin gespannt wie die Sache ausgeht, da vieles davon wie hier einige schon geäußert haben, in einer Grauzone liegt. Ist aber auch egal. Letztendlich zählt nur das was der Richter glaubt. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass es so ausgehen wird, dass der Youtuber die 1800 Euro zahlen wird und sich die Sache damit für ihn erledigt.


----------



## AC3 (21. Oktober 2015)

solange nichts vom gericht oder der polizei kommt, kann man solche briefe ungelesen in den papierkorb werfen.
vermutlich war der noch nicht mal eingeschrieben.

hatte so etwas ähnliches schon zwei mal.
einmal eine mahnung vom bürgermeister und einmal eine mahnung, dass ich angeblich irgendwelche mailserver attackiert habe.
beides geschrieben von einer rechtsanwaltskanzlei.

beide briefe gelesen, danach weggeworfen und nie wieder was von   gehört.



> Er muss diese 1800 Euro jetzt erst mal zahlen.



wenn er so dumm ist und auf einen nicht rechtskräftigen (urteil?), nicht eingeschriebenen brief antwortet. selber schuld.



> Oder zumindest schnell, also wirklich schnell einen Anwalt aufsuchen.



solange nicht die polizei vor der haustür steht oder du eine gerichtsladung bekommst, kannst du so briefe in die mülltonne werfen.
briefe die nicht eingeschrieben sind, sowieso.

mahnungen die nicht eingeschrieben beim empfänger landen können vor gericht zum beispiel nicht als beweis herangezogen werden.
ein  inkassobüro dies nicht eingeschrieben verschickt, sieht somit immer durch die finger.

hatten wir auch mal mit einer versicherung. 4000€ rückstand obwohl schon lange gekündigt. schickten trotzdem weiterhin rechnungen. 
danach inkassobüro. nichts, kein einziger brief eingeschrieben.
gerichtsurteil war eindeutig.

wir haben weder rechnungen noch mahnungen erhalten und weiterführend schon vor langer zeit gekündigt.
weder die versicherung noch das inkassobüro konnte einen einzigen eingeschriebenen brief als beweis vorlegen.
im schnellferfahren haben wir recht bekommen, auf grund der fehlenden beweismittel.
und die kündigung haben wir vorgelegt. laut versicherung haben wir nämlich nicht gekündigt - obwohl wir aber gekündigt haben.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Wer die Nerven und die Kohle hat, würde ein Gerichtsverfahren schon gewinnen. Die Nutzung eines Adblockers ist legal, somit müssen auch Hilfestellungen zu dessen Konfiguration legal sein.

Was ich bei diesem ganzen Adblock-Krieg nicht verstehe: Wenn ein Adblocker installiert ist, warum läßt man dann den Webserver nicht die Werbung direkt ausliefern? Dagegen kann kein Plugin was ausrichten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bild sollte man nur "passiv" auf bildblog.de lesen.



Am besten beides gar nicht erst ignorieren. Niggemeier hat doch auch einen an der Waffel.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2015)

Leider ist es wohl so das er zahlen muss. 
Hier geht es ja nicht darum das diese ganze Aktion von Bild mist ist, sondern das hier einer erklärt wie er einen, sagen wir mal Schutzmechanismus, aushebelt. Und das hätte er so nicht tuen sollen, zumindest nicht fokussiert auf bild.de.
Er hätte bild.de umschreiben sollen, sagen wir mal als aufwiegelndes Schund Blatt, da hätten die sich bestimmt nicht gemeldet, weil wer will sich damit schon in Verbindung bringen ein Schundblatt zu sein.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich hat der YouTuber jetzt erstmal Ärger. Er wird sich einen Rechtsanwalt suchen müssen. Ob er aber wirklich zahlen muß, das müßte mal ein Experte sagen, ich kenne mich da nicht aus.

Es ist nicht illegal, den Adblock-Block von bild.de zu umgehen -- warum soll es also illegal sein, eine Anleitung dazu zu verfassen? Ich sehe hier keinen Aufruf zu Straftaten.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es ist nicht illegal, den Adblock-Block von bild.de zu umgehen -- warum soll es also illegal sein, eine Anleitung dazu zu verfassen? Ich sehe hier keinen Aufruf zu Straftaten.



Es ist nicht illegal einen Adblocker zu benutzen. Das wurde ja gerichtlich bestätigt. Ob das auch für das Umgehen eines Adblock-Blocks gilt ist eine andere Frage. Auch ob der Abgemahnte bereit ist das klären zu lassen.

Wahrscheinlich bekommt Bild hier auch eine auf den Deckel. Aber _falls_ sie sich durchsetzen kann AdBlock einpacken. Ähnlich wie das Recht auf Privatkopie vom Kopierschutz ad absurdum geführt wurde.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Er muss diese 1800 Euro jetzt erst mal zahlen. Fristgerecht, sonst wird es noch teurer. Oder zumindest schnell, also wirklich schnell einen Anwalt aufsuchen. Das ist keine Strafe, sondern der ganz normale Satz den Rechtsanwälte laut Vergütungsgesetz für diese Dienste in Rechnung stellen dürfen. Sprich, der Springer Verlag sieht von den 1800 Euro keinen Cent, sondern das Geld geht zu 100% an die beauftragte Kanzlei.



Bitte was?

D.h. irgendjemand verhängt eine Pseudo Strafe die weder vom Gericht noch von der Polizei "abgesegnet" wurde und man muss diese 1800 jetzt erst mal zahlen? Einfach so weil das verlangt wird?
Sorry aber das kann so bestimmt nicht richtig sein.
Du schreibst ja selber dass sie diese Summe verlangen dürfen.... Na wenn sie das dürfen dann sollen sie es doch machen.
Bedeutet aber nicht dass man diese Summe bezahlen muss.

Ich gebe dir Recht dass man sofort einen Anwalt einschalten sollte wenn solche Briefe im Briefkasten landen (sollte aber nicht muss!) aber jetzt erstmal sofort alles zu machen was in so einem Schreiben? Never.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur wiederholen und es ist und bleibt eine Angstmacherei. Wenn jemand etwas schlimmes getan haben soll dann ab ins Gericht und den Richter davon überzeugen.
Wenn nicht dann Ruhe bewahren und abwarten was noch alles an Post reinkommt und evtl. sofort den Anwalt benachrichtigen falls es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Bitte gib Quellen an wo explizit drin steht dass man auf solche Schreiben sofort reagieren muss und irgendwelche Geldbeträge überweisen muss die verlangt werden?

Da weder Post von der Polizei noch vom Richter/Staatsanwalt etc.pp eingegangen ist, sollte man auf keinen Fall alles tun was im Brief steht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt reichts! Ich kenen gar nicht so viele Obszönitäten, wie ich ihnen gerne an den Kopf werfen würde. Bisher hat es mich nicht gejuckt, was die Bild auf ihrer Seite treibt, weil ich sie eh nie besuche.  Aber: Ob und wie mein Browser Inhalte von Bild.de darstellt, entscheide immer noch ich und nicht Bild.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ob das auch für das Umgehen eines Adblock-Blocks gilt ist eine andere Frage.



Adblock-Blocks sind auch nur Skripte, die man zulassen kann oder nicht.


----------



## BiJay (21. Oktober 2015)

Den Paragraph 95a des Urheberrechtsgesetztes hier anzuwenden, ist wirklich weit hergeholt. Da geht es um die Umgehung technischer Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines vom Urheberrecht geschützten Werkes. Der Adblock-Blocker schützt aber eigentlich gar nicht deren Publikationen, denn die sind ja ohne Adblocker frei zugänglich. Immerhin ist hier auch von wirksamen technischen Maßnahmen die Rede. Die Werbung kann man da ja auch nicht wirklich dazu zählen, da man sie ja mit Adblocker gar nicht sieht (also das genaue Gegenteil). Hier greift eher die gleiche Thematik wie beim Prozess gegen Adblocker. Und als Abgemahnter wird man sich da auch darauf berufen können. Ich glaube nicht einmal, dass der besagte Anwalt überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg sieht. Das ist eher eine Abschreckung. Wenn man sich also nicht dazu bereit erklärt die Unterlassungsklärung zu unterzeichnen und die Anwaltskosten zu übernehmen, müssen sie erst einmal vor Gericht gehen. Erst dann braucht der Abgemahnte wirklich einen Anwalt. Die 1800€ Anwaltskosten sind übrigens viel zu hoch angesetzt. Wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, kann man natürlich auch einen Anwalt hinzuziehen und die Unterlassungserklärung unterzeichnen sowie ein Gegenangebot machen für die Kosten (kommt man insgesamt auf alle Fälle besser weg als gleich die 1800€ zu zahlen).


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Oktober 2015)

wer will schon bild.de sehen?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. Oktober 2015)

Reichlich lächerlich. Das ist genauso, als ob ich ein Youtube Video veröffentliche, in dem ich erkläre, wie man Werbung in Zeitschriften am besten mit der Hand abdeckt. Ob ich dann auch eine Abmahnung bekommen würde?


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Am besten beides gar nicht erst ignorieren. Niggemeier hat doch auch einen an der Waffel.


... _"gar nicht erst ignorieren" _...?  Also beides aufmerksam lesen?

Völlig egal, ob der Niggemeier einen an der Waffel hat _(der das Ding übrigens nicht alleine macht, sondern inzwischen nur noch der Herausgeber ist) _- da werden die Lügen und Verzerrungen von Bild & Co detailliert und mit Quellen belegt auseinander genommen, was bei dem, was Bild macht, eigentlich gar nicht falsch sein *kann*.

Siehe beispielsweise:
Presserat rügt Vergewaltiger-Selfie — BILDblog


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 
> D.h. irgendjemand verhängt eine Pseudo Strafe die weder vom Gericht noch von der Polizei "abgesegnet" wurde und man muss diese 1800 jetzt erst mal zahlen? Einfach so weil das verlangt wird?
> Sorry aber das kann so bestimmt nicht richtig sein.
> ...



Ist aber leider so. Das ist keine Strafe oder von irgendeiner Stelle abgesegnet, sondern sind die Kosten die von der Kanzlei für den Auftrag vom Springer Verlag veranschlagt werden und vom Abgemahnten erst mal zu tragen sind. Es bleibt natürlich weiterhin zu prüfen ob das alles gerechtfertigt ist, aber rechtens ist das erst mal. Im übrigen kann ich nur davon abraten, Fristen in so einem Schreiben zu versäumen oder schlimmer noch zu ignorieren. Der Schuß kann nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wer will schon bild.de sehen?



Guckstu etwa hier: IVW-Analyse: die mobilsten Nachrichten-Angebote des Landes › Meedia .

Man muß das nicht gut finden, aber bild.de ist das erfolgreichste Online-Angebot vons ganze Schland. Was die machen, hat auf jeden Fall Bedeutung. Ignorieren kann man diese Hetzbude leider nicht.


----------



## Comp4ny (21. Oktober 2015)

Unter Google Chrome kann man gaaaanz normal BILD.de verwenden. Nur unter Firefox kann ich es momentan nicht schauen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Unter Google Chrome kann man gaaaanz normal BILD.de verwenden. Nur unter Firefox kann ich es momentan nicht schauen.



Was für 'n geiler Kommentar. Könnte es daran liegen, daß bei Dir im Chrome kein Adblock läuft, Du -- Verzeihung -- Pfeife?!


----------



## Comp4ny (21. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was für 'n geiler Kommentar. Könnte es daran liegen, daß bei Dir im Chrome kein Adblock läuft, Du -- Verzeihung -- Pfeife?!



Erstmal nen Report an dich 
NATÜRLICH LÄUFT AUF BEIDEN ADBLOCK .... Bist wohl so nen Bild-Reporter


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ist aber leider so. Das ist keine Strafe oder von irgendeiner Stelle abgesegnet, sondern sind die Kosten die von der Kanzlei für den Auftrag vom Springer Verlag veranschlagt werden und vom Abgemahnten erst mal zu tragen sind. Es bleibt natürlich weiterhin zu prüfen ob das alles gerechtfertigt ist, aber rechtens ist das erst mal. Im übrigen kann ich nur davon abraten, Fristen in so einem Schreiben zu versäumen oder schlimmer noch zu ignorieren. Der Schuß kann nach hinten losgehen.



Von mir wollten Anwälte auch schon Geld haben, weil ich angeblich irgendein Abo bestellt hätte, was völliger Quatsch war. Da kam nichts Schriftliches im Briefkasten, nur Emails und Drohungen -- sowas kann man ignorieren. Ich hatte die Kanzlei gegoogelt, die für Tricks berüchtigt war. Da kam dann irgendwann nichts mehr.

Auch muß der YouTuber natürlich THEORETISCH die 1.800 Euro nicht zahlen, wenn er sich nichts zuschulden kommen lassen hat. Ich bin der Meinung, dem ist so. Wenn aber ein echter Brief im echten Briefkasten landet, dann noch im Auftrag von "Bild", dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen RA suchen und die Sache nicht auf Eis legen. Da hat man es mit Profis zu tun, die man besser nicht unterschätzen sollte.

Eine Belästigung bleibt es auf jeden Fall. Ideal wäre, wenn "Bild" wegen Nötigung oder wie das dann in der Fachsprache heißt verdonnert werden könnte. Aber bis dahin ist es ein langer Weg.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Erstmal nen Report an dich
> NATÜRLICH LÄUFT AUF BEIDEN ADBLOCK .... Bist wohl so nen Bild-Reporter



Jupp, Du hast mich enttarnt. Glückwunsch. Ich hab's mal eben getestet: Bei mir funzt bild.de auch im Chrome bei aktiviertem Adblock nicht. Zum Glück. Deren Dreck soll gar nicht erst durch meine Telefondose kommen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (21. Oktober 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ist aber leider so. Das ist keine Strafe oder von irgendeiner Stelle abgesegnet, sondern sind die Kosten die von der Kanzlei für den Auftrag vom Springer Verlag veranschlagt werden und vom Abgemahnten erst mal zu tragen sind.



Und woher soll ein normaler Mensch 1800 Euro nehmen? Vom Geldbaum im Garten?


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. Oktober 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Und woher soll ein normaler Mensch 1800 Euro nehmen? Vom Geldbaum im Garten?



Ist auch falsch, was Elektrostuhl schreibt. Erstmal trägt der Kläger die Anwaltskosten, wenn er was will, dann kommen ein Staatsanwalt und dann ein Richter. So läuft das eigentlich. Aber Rechtsanwälte wissen natürlich, wie sie drohen und einschüchtern können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2015)

Der Herr hier aus Holland sagt alles, weiteres braucht man gar nicht sagen/schreiben:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0r_cXQKUl_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein echter Brief im echten Briefkasten landet, dann noch im Auftrag von "Bild", dann würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen RA suchen und die Sache nicht auf Eis legen. Da hat man es mit Profis zu tun, die man besser nicht unterschätzen sollte.
> 
> Eine Belästigung bleibt es auf jeden Fall. Ideal wäre, wenn "Bild" wegen Nötigung oder wie das dann in der Fachsprache heißt verdonnert werden könnte. Aber bis dahin ist es ein langer Weg.



Auf jeden Fall. Der Youtuber ist gut beraten sich umgehend Rechtsbeistand zu holen. Das ist kein Abo, dass man bezahlen soll, obwohl man weiss, nichts bestellt zu haben. Oder eine GEZ-Schreiben, oder von mir aus auch eine Rechnung / Mahnung die ungeöffnet im Papierkorb landet. Das hier ist schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber und es zu empfehlen, den allgemein gültigen Rechtsweg zu gehen. Dabei kann einem nur der Anwalt helfen. 



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Auch muß der YouTuber natürlich THEORETISCH die 1.800 Euro nicht zahlen, wenn er sich nichts zuschulden kommen lassen hat. Ich bin der Meinung, dem ist so.


Theoretisch nicht. Wenn er flüssig genug ist, sollte er. Sein Anwalt wird auch nicht umsonst arbeiten und die Rechtschutzversicherung wird das nicht tragen, wenn überhaupt vorhanden. Möglicherweise ist eine außergerichtliche Einigung drin. Ansonsten muss das vor Gericht geklärt werden. Ohne das Video zu kennen lässt sich das aber schlecht beurteilen. Immerhin wird der Youtuber eine gewisse Reichweite gehabt haben, dass sich der Springer Verlag zu diesem Schritt entschieden hat. 

Für den Youtuber ist das doppelt ärgerlich, denn durch diesen Strike könnte seine Youtube-Partnerschaft ebenfalls hinfällig sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (21. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ist auch falsch, was Elektrostuhl schreibt. Erstmal trägt der Kläger die Anwaltskosten, wenn er was will, dann kommen ein Staatsanwalt und dann ein Richter. So läuft das eigentlich. Aber Rechtsanwälte wissen natürlich, wie sie drohen und einschüchtern können.




Eine Abmahnung ist keine Anklageschrift. Wenn er die 1800 Euro nicht hat oder aufbringen kann, respektive zahlungsunfähig sein. Dann haftet der Auftaggeber für die Kosten. Wobei der Springer Verlag sicher so flüssig ist, um es vorzustrecken und dadurch einen Kostenerstattungsanspruch zu erwirken. Natürlich nur im Fall, dass die Abmahnung berechtigt war.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ist auch falsch, was Elektrostuhl schreibt. Erstmal trägt der Kläger die Anwaltskosten, wenn er was will, dann kommen ein Staatsanwalt und dann ein Richter. So läuft das eigentlich.



Wie kommst du denn darauf? 

Abmahnungen gibt es _genau_ aus dem Grund um einem Beschuldigten die Möglichkeit zu geben Rechtsverletzungen _ohne_ Gericht aus der Welt zu schaffen. Dabei ist grundsätzlich erstmal der Abgemahnte in der Pflicht.

Wer den Hauch eines Zugeständnisses zeigt, und da gibt es ne Menge Fallstricke, hat eh schon verloren und muss die Kosten tragen. Wer widerspricht wird, wenn es der abmahnenden Partei das Wert ist, seine Position verteidigen müssen. Erst _dann_ entscheiden Richter über die Schuldfrage.

Und hier geht es ja nicht um Massenabmahnungen, bei denen man mittlerweile einen leichteren Stand hat, sondern um einen gezielten Fall. Mit einer wahrscheinlich sehr kampffreudigen Seite. Das kann sich über Jahre hinziehen, selbst wenn er alles richtig macht.


/edit:
- "Ignorieren" ist eine weitere Option, schließlich ist der Abgemahnte erstmal zu nichts gezwungen. Das kann aber sehr schnell auch sehr viel teurer werden.
- Die vierte Möglichkeit wäre eigene juristische Schritte einzuleiten. Da sehe ich aber wenig Angriffsfläche, bzw. dürfte das auch kostspielig werden.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Also braucht man auch keinerlei Rechnung zu zahlen denn wer soll darüber urteilen ob man 1800 zur Verfügung hat oder nicht?
Und selbst wenn man einiges am Konto zur Verfügung hätte, liegt es nicht in der Macht einer Anwaltskanzlei darüber zu entscheiden
ob ich die vorläufigen Kosten zu tragen habe oder nicht.

Wenn jemand etwas möchte und Kosten verursacht dann kann er zwar versuchen diese auf mich abzuwälzen aber weit kommen tut man damit nicht. Es ist ja nicht so als hätte man hier einen Vertrag o.ä. gebrochen sondern es ist eine Eigenintiative des Verlags
etwas zu unternehmen, was ihrer Meinung nach abgestraft gehört.

Wenn sie dieser Meinung sind dann werden sie es vors Gericht ziehen und dort für ihr Recht kämpfen. Dann wird auch beschlossen welche Summen zugelassen werden und fertig ist der Käse.

Irgendwas per Vorkasse zu bezahlen weil jemand meint etwas fordern zu können ist leider ein Wunschgedanke vieler Kanzleien.
Solange es keine gerichtliche Beschlüsse gibt muss man gar nix. Nur abwarten, sich informieren und ggf. einen Anwalt kontaktieren.

Auch solche Dinge wie "es könnte noch teurer werden!" sind reine Angstmacher und inwiefern es teuer wird, wird dann
zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt vom Richter festgelegt.

Wenn jemand etwas von jemandem möchte dann muss erst mal dafür sorgen dass der Fall überhaupt ins Rollen gebracht wird. Erst dann
ist der "angeklagte" in der Position sich aktiv wehren bzw. rechtfertigen zu müssen. Solange nix konkretes vorliegt inkl. richtilichem Bescheid ist alles inoffiziell.

So seh ich das ganze zumindest.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

Abmahnungen gibt es um den _Klagenden_ vor Kosten zu schützen.
Wenn beide Seiten das ernsthaft vor Gericht ausfechten wollen ist das dann eine andere Sache.

Auch wenn die ganze Massen-Abmahnerei bei Filesharing, Große gegen Kleine, natürlich einen sehr üblen Ruf bekommen hat. Zu Recht. Und auch in diesem Fall ist ein großer Faktor sicher der Einschüchterungsversuch.

Allerdings hat der Youtuber sich sehr unüberlegt auf einen möglichen Rechtsstreit mit einem als streitlustig bekannten Gegner eingelassen. Auch wenn er es wahrscheinlich einfach lustig fand der BILD ans Bein zu pinkeln.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Abmahnungen gibt es um den _Klagenden_ vor Kosten zu schützen.
> Wenn beide Seiten das ernsthaft vor Gericht ausfechten wollen ist das dann eine andere Sache.



Sage ich doch. Angstmacherei "Zahle lieber diese Kosten oder sie könnten evtl noch teurer werden!"
Das die Möglichkeit besteht gar nix zahlen zu müssen, da die Kanzlei mit ihrer Abmahnung/Klage nicht durchkommt, wird sehr leicht ausgeblendet.

Es ändert sich nix an der Situation dass die Kanzlei etwas fordert worüber sie keinen Bescheid besitzen.
Ergo: Ist es nix anderes wie eine Drohung bzw. Versuch der Einschüchterung.

Schutz vor Kosten klingt zwar echt süß aber es heißt wohl eher "Wir sind uns nicht ganz sicher ob wir damit durchkommen also wollen wir dich mit dieser hohen Summe ein wenig einschüchtern und dafür Sorgen dass du dir ein wenig in die Hose machst. Zahle sie lieber sonst könnte es noch teurer werden"

Teurer wird es so oder so wenn es zu einem Gericht kommt, ganz unabhängig davon wie viel im ersten Schreiben verlangt wurde.



> Allerdings hat der Youtuber sich sehr unüberlegt auf einen möglichen Rechtsstreit mit einem als streitlustig bekannten Gegner eingelassen. Auch wenn er es wahrscheinlich einfach lustig fand der BILD ans Bein zu pinkeln.



Er hat nur eine Anleitung gemacht.
Nochmal: Im Netz muss man keinen Vertrag o.ä. unterzeichnen und somit ist Bild.de ein öffentlicher Webseiten Auftritt.
Wenn sie der Meinung sind dass Bild.de durch die Werbung finanziert werden muss, dann müssen sie ihren Webauftritt von öffentlich auf privat bzw. nur mit Account umstellen.

Der Verlag handelt hier genau so in einem grau-rechtlichem Raum wie es dieser Typ gemacht hat.

Einfachster Vorschlag wäre die Seite an Accounts zu binden dann hätte man mehr Spielraum bei solchen Geschichten von Seiten der Unternehmen. Solange es freizugänglich ist, ist Werbung ein persönliches Luxusproblem.


----------



## Brainybug (21. Oktober 2015)

Content gibt es halt nicht umsonst. Ist halt so... 

Das ist das selbe Prinzip wie das Lesen einer Zeitung am Zeitungskiosk....


----------



## John420 (21. Oktober 2015)

Warum sollte ich wegen BILD.de auf AdBlocker verzichten? Es gibt meistens sowieso mehrere Seiten, die über das gleiche Thema berichten. Daher sehe ich auch keinen Grund, überhaupt zu versuchen, die Sperre zu umgehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Oktober 2015)

Brainybug schrieb:


> Content gibt es halt nicht umsonst. Ist halt so...
> 
> Das ist das selbe Prinzip wie das Lesen einer Zeitung am Zeitungskiosk....



Und für was zahlst du jeden Monat?


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und für was zahlst du jeden Monat um ins Internet zu gehen?



Zugang zur Infrastruktur, was sonst?


Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Vergleichen, aber in Österreich zahlst du Autobahnmaut.
Trotzdem musst du auch das Hotelzimmer zahlen in dem du übernachtest. Und wenn das im Zuge einer Butterfahrt kostenlos sein sollte brauchst du die Verkaufsprodukte in allen Ecken nicht beachten, aber sie werden dich nicht einfach Tücher drüber werfen lassen.
Außer, vielleicht, du kaufst ihre Tücher dafür. 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sage ich doch. Angstmacherei "Zahle lieber diese Kosten oder sie könnten evtl noch teurer werden!"
> Das die Möglichkeit besteht gar nix zahlen zu müssen, da die Kanzlei mit ihrer Abmahnung/Klage nicht durchkommt, wird sehr leicht ausgeblendet.



Da ist was dran. Die Chancen stehen sehr gut, dass er am Ende nichts zahlen muss. Wahrscheinlich besser als bei Filesharing oder ähnlichem. Aber _bis_ dahin wird es ein sehr langer und sehr teurer Weg wenn er mit BILD vor Gericht darüber streiten will. Wäre mir neu, dass die welche sind die einfach einknicken. Das wird nicht nur Geld kosten.

Ich hoffe er legt es darauf an, aber wenn er das tut dann hoffentlich mit finanzkräftiger und professioneller Unterstützung.

Andererseits kann ich Seiten die kostenlose Inhalte gegen Werbung anbieten auch gut verstehen (wenn die nur nicht so dermaßen blinkig nervig wäre!!!). Sie bieten dir kostenlosen Zutritt - unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Eine Bezahlschranke ist die restriktivste Sperre. Da ist die Lösung von BILD eigentlich relativ elegant. So offen wie möglich, solange man es zu ihren Konditionen tut.
Wenn man das nicht will braucht man die Seite ja nicht besuchen. Aber darf man ihre Konditionen einfach umgehen?

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke ist der Fall vielleicht doch nicht ganz so eindeutig. Auch wenn der herangezogene Paragraf sehr abwegig klingt. Aber darf man den Zaun einer Seite einfach umgehen ohne den Betreiber zu entschädigen? Die Entscheidungsfindung könnte interessant werden.

Vielleicht war das von vornherein der Plan der BILD?


----------



## SGDrDeath (21. Oktober 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber _bis_ dahin wird es ein sehr langer und sehr teurer Weg wenn er mit BILD vor Gericht darüber streiten will. Wäre mir neu, dass die welche sind die einfach einknicken. Das wird nicht nur Geld kosten.


Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, der Axel-Springer-Verlag will sich vielleicht vor Gericht streiten, er muss bis jetzt erst mal gar nix machen. Die Axel-Springer-Verlag ist im Zugzwang zum Amtsgericht zu gehen und einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen, bis er diesen bekommt braucht er gar nichts machen oder zahlen, höchstens um ein paar Spenden bitten für den Fall das es vor Gericht gehen sollte.

Ab dem Moment des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids muss er sich Gedanken machen ob er zahlt oder widerspricht womit dann wiederum Axel-Springer-Verlag im Zugzwang ist zu klagen und darzulegen das ihnen das Geld zusteht. Bei dieser Entscheidung sollte er dann einen Fachanwalt konsultieren der ihm seine Erfolgschancen ausrechnet.

Momentan baut der Axel-Springer-Verlag eine Drohkulisse auf um einfach anderen Angst zu machen. Das ist bisher aber nur heiße Luft ohne irgendwelche Konsequenzen.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Brainybug schrieb:


> Content gibt es halt nicht umsonst. Ist halt so...
> 
> Das ist das selbe Prinzip wie das Lesen einer Zeitung am Zeitungskiosk....



Bleiben wir bei deinem Beispiel 

Eine Zeitung hat keine Audio Werbung oder Werbung die so agressiv ist das das Flashplugin abstürzt oder die Website abstürzt. Auch nutzen diverse Websites agressive Cookies die aufzeichnen und mitteilen welche anderen Websites ich nutze.


----------



## Maddi20 (22. Oktober 2015)

ich hoffe der youtuber zahlt keinen Cent!!!


----------



## mmx2k (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde die ganze Aktion seitens Bild einfach nur kindisch, was wollen die überhaupt?
btw. wenn ich am Kiosk stehe und mir die Schlagzeilen nur durchlese, werde ich dann auch wegen Diebstahl belangt? genau das ist total idiotisch, aufwachen liebe Bild nicht auf BLÖD machen 

PS: Ich sage aber auch wenn mir etwas Wert ist zu bezahlen dann mache ich das auch! ->mein PC Games Abo läuft annähernd 20 Jahre!


----------



## Worrel (22. Oktober 2015)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Jupp, Du hast mich enttarnt. Glückwunsch. Ich hab's mal eben getestet: Bei mir funzt bild.de auch im Chrome bei aktiviertem Adblock nicht.


Bei mir funktioniert bild.de + Chrome + AdBlocker (Adguard)



Brainybug schrieb:


> Content gibt es halt nicht umsonst. Ist halt so...


Doch. Reguläre öffentliche Webinhalte (also alles, was man ohne Premium Accounts sehen kann) sind umsonst. Oder zahlst du Geld dafür, solche Inhalte sehen zu können?

Und nein, die Internetgebühr zählt nicht dazu. Schließlich kommt von dem Geld ja nichts bei den Webseiten Betreibern an. Einzelne Städte bekommen ja auch kein Geld aus dem Sprit Verkauf bei Autos.
Außerdem kann man bei Bahnhöfen, McDoof und weiteren Anbietern auch komplett umsonst ins Internet.


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, der Axel-Springer-Verlag will sich vielleicht vor Gericht streiten, er muss bis jetzt erst mal gar nix machen. Die Axel-Springer-Verlag ist im Zugzwang zum Amtsgericht zu gehen und einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen, bis er diesen bekommt braucht er gar nichts machen oder zahlen, höchstens um ein paar Spenden bitten für den Fall das es vor Gericht gehen sollte.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Momentan baut der Axel-Springer-Verlag eine Drohkulisse auf um einfach anderen Angst zu machen. Das ist bisher aber nur heiße Luft ohne irgendwelche Konsequenzen.



Über den genauen Ablauf kennst du dich augenscheinlich weit besser aus als ich. Wobei er gut beraten wäre von Anfang an einen Anwalt zur Seite zu haben um richtig auf die Schreiben reagieren zu können. Eine unbedachte Antwort oder ein Anruf und schon dreht man ein Schuldeingeständnis daraus.
Aber auch wenn er erstmal nur abwarten muss ist das sicher keine lustige Situation.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass BILD nur auf so jemanden gewartet hat. Besser als irgendeinen bloßen AdBlock Surfer abzumahnen ist es allemal jemanden zu nehmen der andere aktiv berät.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## rikku47 (22. Oktober 2015)

Echt traurig, wie diese Spirale der Wirtschaftlichkeit immer wieder Menschen in die Enge treibt (ja man hätte es sein lassen können, so ein Video online zu stellen). Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber geht es nicht mal wieder nur um das Geld (vielleicht ein wenig ironisch gemeint)?

Weil ein Mensch eine Anleitung zeigt/zeigte, wie man mit bestimmten Filtereinstellungen im Adblocker doch auf die Seite kommt und den Inhalt lesen kann, aber nicht die Werbung schaut, damit daraus sich für den Betreiber der Seite ein Ertrag ergibt.

Ich bin jetzt mal sehr naiv und behaupte mal, dass es nur um Umsatzsteigerung geht und bevor von irgendwo eine "Gegenmaßnahme" kommt, diese im Keim zu ersticken.

Hier mal für das erste Halbjahr die Zahlen des Axel Springer Verlag: http://www.axelspringer.de/dl/20280591/AS_H1_2015_Halbjahresfinanzbericht.pdf


----------



## Worrel (22. Oktober 2015)

Geo.de macht laut einer Meldung bei Heise mit beim Inhalt-Blocken:
Auch Geo.de sperrt Adblock-Nutzer | heise online

Merk ich mit _Aguard _+ Chrome allerdings nix von.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (22. Oktober 2015)

Alles traurig, aber wer sich die Mühe macht extra Maßnahmen zu umgehen um Bild doch sehen zu können, das ist das größte Trauerspiel dabei.
Die ganze Aktion ist in meinen Augen auch keine Werbung für den Verlag.
Und dieses Uhrheberrechtsgesetz was die da ranziehen, ich bin zwar nur Laie, aber geht für mich total daneben. Es wird ja keinerlei Uhrheberrecht verletzt oder Schutzmaßnahmen zum Schutz von Uhrheberrecht technisch umgangen. Na hoffentlich reagiert der Typ richtig. Aber die gehen damit zur Not auch vor Gericht, die haben Geld, die haben Anwälte, die können das aussitzen.

-Smoke


----------



## Chronik (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie kann man so doof sein und sowas auf youtube hochladen, wo jeder das sehen kann bzw. jeder durch die suche aufmerksam wird.
Ganz ehrlich da fass ich mir an Kopf!!!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Oktober 2015)

> Gegenüber dem Portal sagt ein Sprecher von Axel Springer, dass jeder rechtswidrig handele, der zur Umgehung von BildSmart beitrage.


Frage mich von welchem Recht der da redet - dem des Stärkeren? Wird Zeit ein paar Straftaten auf kosten von Bild.de zu begehen (sprich: die Seite aufzurufen)


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wie kann man so doof sein und sowas auf youtube hochladen, wo jeder das sehen kann bzw. jeder durch die suche aufmerksam wird.
> Ganz ehrlich da fass ich mir an Kopf!!!


a) Was ist denn überhaupt "sowas"? Welchen Aufwand muß man denn betreiben um die Seite trotz AdBlock zu sehen?
Soweit ich das nach einer kurzen Recherche sehen kann, scheint das Thema mit einem Rechtsklick und "dieses Element ausblenden" erledigt zu sein - das kann man ja noch nicht einmal ernsthaft als "Anleitung" bezeichnen ...
b) Die angeführten Paragraphen sind völlig am Thema vorbei - ein Script, das auf einen eingeschalteten AdBlocker reagiert, ist doch kein *Kopierschutz*! Und was für eine Kopie denn überhaupt?

Hier übrigens das Video, das zeigt, wie man den AdBlocker richtig konfiguriert:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9oUR1Bs_BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Anmana (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

eine gute Komödie für die Wirtschaft, ein Trauerspiel für alle betroffenen.


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2015)

Was ist denn an SPON grenzwertig?

Das Konsumverhalten anderer zu respektieren dürfte aber auch eine geistige Fähigkeit sein...


----------



## HanFred (23. Oktober 2015)

Grenzwertig bzgl. Wahrheitsgehalt, Alarmismus und / oder Sensations-Klickbait  sind IMHO bild.de, focus.de (bei mir übrigens total kaputt mit uBlock Origin), huffingtonpost.de, welt.de, deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de und bestimmt noch viele andere. 
Der Spiegel passt vermutlich einigen Leuten nicht wegen der politischen Ausrichtung, wobei ich die nur bzgl. Printmedium kenne. Online auf spiegel.de kann das anders aussehen. Focus ist im Print zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht toll, aber bei weitem nicht so bescheuert wie die online Variante.


----------



## kidou1304 (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich verstoße gegen Urheberrechte wenn ich ne Seite besuche ohne die Werbung sehen zu wollen und daher mir was im Adblock hinbastle? hm kaaaayyy....aber schön wohin die Reise geht, jetzt muss man sich (ok wer geht schon wirklich auf Bild.de) bald Werbung bieten lassen, wenns geht noch penetrant, um ne Seite besuchen zu können. Schon schlimm genug das PCGames, Gamestar etc in nem Video mit eigentlichem Inhalt von 5 sekunden, 15 Sekunden oder mehr insgesamt Werbung bringt...


----------



## WeeFilly (23. Oktober 2015)

Rechtlich vorgehen, weil der Bürger sich gegen penetrante Werbung zu wehren versucht? Na, da bin ich ja mal gepannt wie das ausgeht... Erscheint mir alles sehr merkwürdig.

"Freies Netz für freie Bürger!", oder etwa nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Leider nein. Wenn ich einen Inhalt online stelle und verlange für die Sichtung Geld ist das halt so. Was am Ende bei dem Thema Umgehung der Adblockersperre herauskommt bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## dirtjumper666 (24. Oktober 2015)

Die komplette Bild.de Seite kann ruhig gesperrt werden. Ist doch eh nur ein Hetze Magazin was eigentlich kein Mensch braucht


----------



## l0l (26. Oktober 2015)

Volker Pispers: BILD Zeitung - dieses Drecksblatt, das so widerlich ist, daß sie [einen] toten Fisch beleidigen, wenn sie ihn drin einwickeln!


----------

